# Nitro snowboards



## Guest

Hi, I am from Argentina... I think I'm gonna buy a nitro snowboard. I really need a new snowboard, i 've been surfing 15 days each year during 10 years. It doesn't matters what type of snowboard i need ( all mountaing, free ride, park..). What Nitro snowboard do you recommend me to buy?? Don't look on the money i can afford . And also I don't need a wide snowboard.
- Eero
- MFM
- Suprateam
- Misfit / Misfit 
- Team art attack / Team art attack
- Wigg
- T1 legacy
- T2
- Revolt
- Bandana
Thanks for your help! i'm sorry if you don't understand my english, i'm not good enough yet.


----------



## Guest

Can I ask Nitro snowboards and not other brand?


----------



## Guest

I know you said it doesn't matter what type of boarding you plan to do, but you're wrong. Each board is made specifically for a certain type of riding. So, we can't make any suggestions.


----------



## Guest

Linkan check you Private messages


----------



## Guest

i'm interested in why you want a nitro board. i think that i am one of the few on this forum that rides a nitro, and i absolutely love it. i strongly believe that it doesn't matter which brand you choose as long as it's a high end brand, which nitro definitely is. i've looked a lot at these boards, so here's what i can suggest:

eero - park board
mfm - park and pipe, a little stiffer than the eero

wiig - good for park/pipe but also for all mountain
suprateam - a little stiffer and more expensive than wiig, better at all mountain 
template - still a balanced board, but stiffer and more expensive than wiig and suprateam

pantera - all mountain and powder board

if you really want a nitro and you can afford any of those, just choose based on what type of riding you want to do


----------



## Snowjoe

The only thing I would worry about is the build quality. Without exaggerating EVERY board binding and boots people were riding in our locker room had to be sent for warranty at least once. Cracked edges, split sidewalls and snapped highbacks were especially common. When we spoke to the shops they said they had alot of issues with having to return them. In fact every eero they sold was returned.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for your suggestions, I said I don't care what type of snowboard i need because i do al little each Type. I can tell you that i'm not interested in a free ride snowboard. Perhams the most suitable type for me would be a all mountain, because i'm not a park lover. 
I do this topic about nitro snowboards because, here in Argentina i know some people that sell this ones.
First of all i wanted to bye a Burton snowboard (specially a custom or custom X), but i've some problems on bring it to Argentina. Perhaps if you know any site from USA that sells snowboards and with DHL or Fedex take it to Argentina i can do it. What do you think?
thanks again


----------



## Guest

Suburbanblend.com might be able to ship international. That's were I got my board from..


------------------EDIT---------------------------

Ok guys I contacted Linkan in Spanish in a private message and this is what he is looking for. He wants something like all mountain board, good enough for any type of terrain you trow at it(but he stay mostly on piste and off piste, he want to try out the park a little), I already did my share recommending of course the Rome Agent :laugh:. 

His stats are
144 lbs
5'77 feet tall
foot size 10.5

Maybe you guys have other boards to suggest? 

About the size of the board I was thinking a 154 should be fine... What do you guys think?

Also any of you know of places that will ship international? 

Thanks for the help, he seems like a cool guy.


----------



## Guest

atomic - cold smoke
never summer - sl

those were in my top couple when choosing, til i realized im big footed.


----------



## Guest

Gustov said:


> atomic - cold smoke
> never summer - sl
> 
> those were in my top coulple when choosing, til i realized im big footed.


for his height and weight he is kind of big footed too.


----------



## Guest

Up to what i know, i don't need a wide snowboard, i'm not a "big footer" and also i'm not heavy for that type of board. I'm thinking really on buying a snowboard in USA and send it to Argentina, paying taxis and the air freight...

thanks again


----------



## Guest

mpdsnowman said:


> I am 5'4, 135lbs. Technically this board is too big for me but I like speed so it works. Plus I get great control....even on our famous ice coast conditions which is the true test for quality.


I have to say that I did not picture you having those stats. I always pictured you 5'10, 180lbs, not sure why.


----------



## Guest

mpdsnowman said:


> nope....little guy. Now my sons yes they are 5'10 and 5'11...they are my body guards. They weight 280 and 325 lbs respectively.


whoa, that's a pretty big difference from you, how'd that happen?
nice board. i like the no pain, no jane sticker.


----------



## Guest

mpdsnowman said:


> nope....little guy. Now my sons yes they are 5'10 and 5'11...they are my body guards. They weight 280 and 325 lbs respectively.


Oh I think you had a picture somewhere around here. 

Are you sure they are your kids???

:laugh: joking


----------



## Guest

Simply^Ride said:


> Suburbanblend.com might be able to ship international. That's were I got my board from..


i don't think that site is operating anymore?? seems to be an ad-link now:dunno:


----------



## Guest

Joobay said:


> i don't think that site is operating anymore?? seems to be an ad-link now:dunno:


SUBURBAN BLEND


----------



## Guest

mpdsnowman said:


> Ohhhh their mine alright:laugh: I have no clue where the hugeness comes from but hey....I never have to worry about people getting near me if I dont want them too:laughlus they are huge enough to bounce at parties or bars and work stage crews for concerts....so I get to see alot of backstage and behind the scense fun stuff.


Cool. yes I have definitely seen a picture of you guys somewhere around this forum.


----------



## Guest

Snowolf said:


> Link...definitely look for an all mountain board that does everything well. A few I can highly recomend are the Atomic Cold Smoke or Radon which is a little higher performance board. The Rome Anthem is a little more suited as a true all mountain board than the Agent, but the Agent is such a great board that even though it`s technically a park board, it rips on the entire mountin on and off piste. The Rome Flag is also a good choice as is the Atomic Hatchet for a park board that also rides well all mountain.


... and what do you think about burton custom or custom X?


----------

